# Anyone get this "MAKING DELIVERIES | Helpful Reminders" email?



## champ.49er (Aug 4, 2014)

Usually when Amazon Flex sends me emails, the To: field is blank so I know it's sent to multiple people. However, today I received this email and my email was on the To: field which makes me think this was targeting me only. If they are targeting me, I'm curious why as I followed all the rules. Anyone else get this email? Should I be concerned?

MAKING DELIVERIES | *Helpful Reminders*

*Thank you for delivering smiles as an Amazon Flex Delivery Partner. Here are a few helpful reminders when making Prime Now deliveries.*

Please enter the delivery station as soon as you arrive.
Scan all packages inside of the delivery station.
The number of packages is projected to allow you to complete deliveries within the scheduled block length. 
*Any questions?
Contact Support in the Amazon Flex app. *
*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

don't worry, I got it too


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

So now they don't want us to scan the bags but each individual package? I wish they make up their mind


----------

